# Early NC Bow 4D Wall Pedestal



## dukewalters (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats a good lookin buck i like the way the mount sits out


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome job:thumbs_up Trouble is now I need to book a hunt in early season NC.:darkbeer: How much for the Canadian Tag eh!


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

All you need is a little bit of land, a bag of deer corn and a lot of luck:darkbeer:



GenesisAlpha said:


> Awesome job:thumbs_up Trouble is now I need to book a hunt in early season NC.:darkbeer: How much for the Canadian Tag eh!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

For deer head mounts early season short hair mounts take a great amount of expertise. I have not had the pleasure of doing one of those mounts but I know I will have to be on my game to do one. Mistakes show ten fold on this type of deer.

We only get the whooly mamoth breed of deer up here. lol

Again, very nice mount:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Dang nice work ...


----------

